# Starry Seiya



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Just an emotional painting I did of my favourite little guy who's sick. 

It's super messy, and not something I'd sell, but thought I'd share it any ways.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I really love how you did the eye and the scales! It's beautiful. You should frame it.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I might. Depends how this goes.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

praying for a happy ending. >_<


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Me too...he's not happy in his qt tank. He's doing his bored sulk and watching me.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Really ope he gets better! He is sooooo pretty! I will try get the Kanaplex and NLS to you soon! It sounds like you need it ASAP. I decided I would like m art piece done of Magic, something o remember him with. Or would you do a snail?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Ic an do both. IN one photo even. Do you have pics of Magic?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yep in my album but this one is my fav


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Okies, and what snail? =)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Lovely picture, get well soon Seiya.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I really like it. hope your fish gets well soon.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Indigo =)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I like the splashes of coloured scales in contrast to the transparent body. His eye is so expressive too. 

Hope Seiya gets better real soon--tell him we're all rooting for him over here!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I will, thank you Feng


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh umm... Here is the best pic I can get of my huge mystery snail.
Either the yellow one or black, the yellow one died so maybe I should have a picture of my pets that passed away. Thanks so much! Sorry for spamming up your thread


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I dont mind =) I have a good idea of how I'll do them. And my threads are usually open to share back and forth, lol. Hopefully working on your art will keep me busy instead of letting me get too bummed out.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful and I hope he feels better soon !


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------

